# Sungard investone OLE sheet help



## Investonehelp (May 27, 2013)

HI,

I am trying to ole in fund information using an ole sheet using the table c.createAccount 

This works on the AAAD, AAMF and AADE screens but not for screens like AAGO and AAUD.

I have found these work too:
c.CreateCorporateRateAction
c.CreateAccount
c.CreateSecurity
c.CreateTransaction

Does anyone know what the other table name are?

Any help would be great!!
Thanks so much


----------

